# need help on how to set up a private server for online game



## manongrowdy (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi.. my name is manong and I would like to know how to set up a private server on my pc so that I can play an online game offline (cuz I'm planning to play it on my own, so I don't need to set an IP or networking etc..etc)

I just want to use it for educational purpose only.. not like I'm about to launch my own private server to get donation money or whatsoever.. I don't have any internet connection at home so whenever I wanna play an online game I have to go to an internet cafe.. 

Could you guys kindly enough to tell me how to set up my own server for an online game... 

can I use a normal home pc or should I get a new specific server pc??
I have a low (or you can say no) knowledge with programing language and stuff.. If you can tell me all the details I'll be truly grateful


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to TSF:wave:
Are you asking how to run a server that people join and play on, but run it offline and you can just play on? What game?

I think this is not possible since a server is ran on the internet, and if you want to connect to a server, it is through the internet.


----------



## manongrowdy (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, actually what I'm trying to say is that I want to play an online game without have go online.. for example, right now I'm playing Rohan Online. I want to be able to play it on my pc without have to go online, I want to play it all by myself so I'm gonna be the only players there 'cuz I just want to know the game better without have to spent countless hours at the internet cafe.. Should I change somethin' on the game's Client or should I purchase the server version from the developer?? Hope you got the main Idea of what I'm trying to say here.. is there a way for me to setup a "server" on my pc so that I can play it without have to connect to real server?? and do I have to setup the IP and stuff, because basically I just want to play alone on that server.?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Could you try hosting a lan on your computer?, I think that might work without internet connection.


----------



## Incubat0r (Nov 7, 2008)

Actually if your not well familiar with mysql or mssql i wouldnt even start making my own server.It requires alot time and ussualy u get bored cuz u play alone also u will need decent machine to run server both and aswell play specific game.So my advise if u are anxious with main game server just pick some private [email protected] hosting if u r planing to play standalone server wiothout frends joining u then you sgould just use your pc adress which is 127.0.0.1 
however i made like 5 differnet servers for games which ran just fine but we are siocial speicies and trust that kind of effort wont satisfy your needs, Still if u ever choose to develop your own server which is rather complicating process visit ragezone or mmorpg-dev which is place for desired branche .
Anyway its simply made for multiplayer so why making your own servr which u will abandon in two days just like every1 does ,gl man


----------



## Anxious117 (Nov 3, 2009)

manongrowdy said:


> Well, actually what I'm trying to say is that I want to play an online game without have go online.. for example, right now I'm playing Rohan Online. I want to be able to play it on my pc without have to go online, I want to play it all by myself so I'm gonna be the only players there 'cuz I just want to know the game better without have to spent countless hours at the internet cafe.. Should I change somethin' on the game's Client or should I purchase the server version from the developer?? Hope you got the main Idea of what I'm trying to say here.. is there a way for me to setup a "server" on my pc so that I can play it without have to connect to real server?? and do I have to setup the IP and stuff, because basically I just want to play alone on that server.?


----------



## Anxious117 (Nov 3, 2009)

it would be impossible unless the Rohan Online supports it because in order for you to do that you would have to alter the games source code which you won't have because you don't have the entire project that is Rohan Online which is whats called an Executable file and all the Executable file is a file that was created by the programming languages compiler to compile the source code so yea it would not be possible


----------



## lilmike224 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well I know a little (not none but a little) about Private servers and i can tell you this:

If your planning to play a RPG type of game that goes online, that's hacking and bannable in most games cus your using a 3rd party program to help yourself get a edge. (According to their definition of edge)

Otherwise, it should be legal but if in anyway you get experience, money (for the game), or anything savable in the game it's illegal.


----------

